# Excel: Verweis auf Zahlen



## Iceripper (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo ich habe Folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Exel Tabell welche 5 Blätter (Tabs) beinhaltet. Der erste heißt "Alle" hier sollen Kundennummern und Adressen der Kunden reinkommen. Die Kundennummern stehen in Zelle A: fortlaufend von 0001 - 0800. 

In der 2ten Mappe (Jahresabo) sollen sich ausschließlich die besagten Abonenten befinden welche ein Jahresabo haben. z.b. der Kunde mit der nummer 0049 hat ein Jahresabo. Deswegen soll er auch automatisch in Mappe 1 (Alle) in die Zelle 49 (wegen der Kundennummer) eingefügt werden. 

weiter geht es mit den anderen mappen (Presseabos, Gekündigte, Gratis usw.) in den der jeweiligen Mappen sollen die Kunden Nummern aber von oben noch unten lückenlos stehen d.h. befindet sich bei A1 der Mappe Presseabos die erste Kundennummer welche evtl. 0056 heißt soll diese in der ersten Mappe 1 in Feld A56 reinkopiert werden bzw. dort wieder zu sehen sein. wie stelle ich hier den Bezug dar? 

und am besten so dass ich die Formel für jedes feld verwenden kann da ich meistens die komplette Zeile in die andere Tabelle übernehmen muss. 

Ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich geschrieben woran ich schon jetzt zweifel. 


sollte man die Fragenstellung nicht verstehen dann könnte ich sie auch verständlicher schreiben wenn ich wüsste was unklar ist. 

hab mit SVERWEIS versucht kenne mich aber ehrlichgesagt zu wenig aus. 

konkretes Beispiel: 

in C50 - M50 des Tabs "Alle" sollen die Daten C3 - M3 aus Tab "Jahresabo" eingefügt bzw sichtbar sein. 
in C51 - M51 des Tabs "Alle sollen die Daten C10 - M3 aus Tab "Presseabo" da bei A10 (bei Tab Presseabo) die Kundennummer 0051 Steht welche auch in "Alle" bei A51 Steht. 

ich hoffe dies war nochmal etwas genauer beschrieben. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus für alle die sich dich Mühe machen sich um dieses Problem zu kümmern 

Wenn jmd. die Frage nich genau versteht, kann ich es noch weiter erklären.

MFG: Ice


----------



## the incredible Leitman (26. Juli 2006)

Servus Ice 

Kann dir zwar nicht genau helfen aber schau doch einfach mal in der Microsoft Excel Hilfe nach (suche z.B. nach Formel oder Sverweis)
dort steht alles genau beschrieben

aber ungefähr so sollte das funktionieren was du brauchst:

```
= INDEX('Pfad'!Bereich;VERGLEICH(Referenz;'Pfad'!Bereich;Anfangszelle);Spalte)
```

wobei gilt:
Pfad (gehört zwichen zwei ' ) sieht z.B. so aus 'C:\myProject\[ExcelTabelle.xls]Blatt1
Bereich z.B: $A$2:$D$999  heißt Bereich von A2 bis D999
Referenz  = das Feld, mit dem der Vergleich stattfinden soll  z.B. $C33
Anfangszelle: wofür die steht hab ich grad kein Plan  (0 funktioniert immer )
Spalte: gibt an, in der wievielten Spalte sich die Referenz befinden soll
das $ Zeichen gilt als Fixierer

Aber wie gesagt, such einfach nach "INDEX", "FORMEL" oder "VEWRGLEICH" in der Hilfe

mfG
Leitman


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juli 2006)

Hai,

falls ich dich richtig verstanden habe, schau dir mal das Beispiel an.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Iceripper (26. Juli 2006)

Vielen lieben Dank,

meine Formel sieht jetzt wie Folgt aus:

=WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS($A2;Jahresabo!$A1:$M$2;3;FALSCH));"";SVERWEIS($A2;Jahresabo!$A1:$M$2;3;FALSCH))

Wobei die allein stehende „3“ natürlich für die nachfolgenden Formeln der Spalten „D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L,M“ die fortlaufende Nummerierung 4-13 hat.

Zwei Dinge sollten wenn Möglich in die Formel mit aufgenommen werden. 

1.	Wenn ein Feld keinen Eintrag hat z.B. Firmenname bekomme ich als Ergebnis eine „0“ da, dass gesamte .exl aber letztendlich in einen Serienbrief kommt, würde ich diesen Schönheitsfehler gerne weg bekommen.

2.	Ich würde gerne sowohl (in meinem Fall) „Jahresabo!“ als auch „Probeabo!, Gewinspiel!, und Semesterabo!“ Nach dem gleichen Prinzip durchsuchen lassen und in „Alle!“ Übernehmen.

Wie würde denn dann die Formel aussehen und ist es überhaupt machbar?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus Ihr seid echt Klasse vielen Dank für die schnellen Hilfen.


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juli 2006)

Hai,

Lösung für die 0

=wenn(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS($A2;Jahresabo!$A1:$M$2;3;FALSCH));"";SVERWEIS($A2;Jahresabo!$A1:$M$2;3;FALS CH))=0;"";WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS($A2;Jahresabo!$A1:$M$2;3;FALSCH));"";SVERWEIS($A2;Jahresabo!$A1:$M$2;3;FALS CH)))

Lösung 2. Frage

Du willst entweder die Daten (falls vorhanden) aus Jahresabo, Probeabo, ..... in der selben Zelle haben ? Es gibt also keine doppelten Einträge ?
Das müsst noch über eineverschachtelte WENN Abfrage gehen. WIrd aber sehr unübersichtlich. Evtl. hilft ein zusätzliches Auswahlfeld.

Es gibt aber sicherlich ein bessere Lösung über Makro. (Behaupte ich mal)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ichIllu (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leola13,

es ist so, dass auf keinen Fall 2 mal die gleiche Kundennummer bei Probeabo und Jahresabo vorkommt. 

in Jahresabo lieben z.b. die Kunden Nummern 1,49,54 und in Probeabo 2,7,53 und bei ALLE! wie schon geschrieben 1-xxx fortlaufend. Jetzt sollen natürlich immer die Kundennummern (mit anschrift und Namen usw.) in die leerstehenden Felder übernommen werden. sozusagen eine zusammenfassung von 5 Tabellen n einer die Alle Tabellen beinhaltet.

Würde dir gerne die Tabelle schicken aber diese ist Voll mit Kundendaten die Ich nicht so gerne in ein öffentliches Forum poste ^^


Danke und Gruß Illu

(IceReaper ist schon nach hause gegangen und ich habe erst Feierabend wenn ich das Problem gelöst habe  )


----------



## Leola13 (27. Juli 2006)

Hai,

dies :

=WENN(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Presse!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Jahres!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Test!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Semester!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));"";SVERWEIS(A25;Semester!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH)));SVERWEIS(A25;Test!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH)));SVERWEIS(A25;Jahres!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH)));SVERWEIS(A25;Presse!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH))=0;"Keine EIntrag";WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Presse!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Jahres!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Test!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));(WENN(ISTFEHLER(SVERWEIS(A25;Semester!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH));"";SVERWEIS(A25;Semester!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH)));SVERWEIS(A25;Test!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH)));SVERWEIS(A25;Jahres!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH)));SVERWEIS(A25;Presse!$A$2:$B$8;2;FALSCH)))

:-(   

Sollte funktionieren.

Ciao Stefan

Du hast jetzt Feierabend.


----------



## ichIllu (27. Juli 2006)

Juhu Leola13,

du bist der Beste wenn ich dir irgendeinen Preis verleihen könnte würdest du ihn min. 5mal in Folge bekommen.

sehr schöne und respektable Leistung deine Formel war in sich stimmig und gut nachzuvollziehen musste sie nur ganz leicht auf meine Bedürfnisse abändern. Ich danke dir vielmals. Und hoffe, dass der Anreiz diese unverständlichen Sätze von mir, in eine Formel zu bringen, eine Genugtuung war. 

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das Alles für dich anspruchsvoll war oder nicht aber ich persönlich bin mit allem vollkommen zufrieden.

Gruß Jan


----------

